# Cleaning Services



## Keirsty (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi, i'm still a newbie on the site, this is only my 2nd postin!

I Have been in Dubai permanently for 3 weeks (since 31 Dec 07). Anyone have any suggestions for a cleaning service at JBR? Requirements are once a week, 3 hours or so, around Dh25-30 per hour. I've had RightMaids, but they haven't really lived up to expectations so far . any advice greatly appreciated.
Cheers, K


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are numerous cleaning agencies, and the going rate is Dhs 25-30 per hour. There is usually a 4 hour minimum.

Howdra 04 227 2726
Al Jarsh Maid Services 04 225 3772
Dial a maid 04 398 0851
Focus Cleaning Co 04 331 6006
Helpers Co 04 393 3777
Home Help 04 355 5100
Macco Building and Cleaning 050 295 8823 
Molly Maid 04 398 8877 
Ready Maids 04 339 5722 
Right Maids 04 338 6364 
Smart Maid Service 04 344 1595 
Solutions Hygiene 04 324 0076 
Open House 04 332 403 
Home Maid 04 332 4500


----------

